# Which MES 40 do I want?



## huskykma (Sep 2, 2014)

Amazon has the 20070311 w/ top controller for $296 and the 20070512 w/ front controller for $300. Both appear to have 1200W elements and the front window. Other than controller location, what are the difference between the two and, more importantly, which one should I order?

Or, should I wait for the "new" model 20075315 that Amazon lists as a replacement for the 20070512, supposedly coming out in 4-6 months? I don't *need* a smoker right now, and would be okay waiting for the new model if it's worth it. The only difference is I see in the picture though is a top vent. Does anyone know anything about this "new" model?


----------



## themule69 (Sep 2, 2014)

you want the first generation.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## chef willie (Sep 2, 2014)

Personally, for the money they want for these I'd be very careful about the Models. Newer ones get horrible reviews. Be that as it may here is a link to someone who found an old generation Mes  delivered for a sweet price. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/168943/is-this-the-good-model-or-the-lemon#post_1231501


----------



## dennispfaff (Sep 4, 2014)

How did you hear about a new model 20075315 replacing 20070512?  When I emailed Masterbuilt a few months ago they told me the only new model in development was a GEN 2.5 smoker.  No info on the stats or roll out date - could even be in 2015.  I don't even know if it is a 40in version of their GEN II model, or if they are making improvements.  

Personally, I think the smoking manufacturers should be like the golf or auto industry and introduce new models every year, and listen to customer reviews and make improvements where negative feedback is reported.

I also like the Bradley, but dislike having to buy their biscuits.  I wish Bradley would build a smoker with a side chip or pellet door like MES...but I guess they like the revenue from the biscuits.
Dennis


----------



## foamheart (Sep 4, 2014)

I will direct your attention to an old post, just a suggestion to try.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/165220/generation-1-40-inch-masterbuilt-smokers-available

I got a MES40, Gen1, Stainless steel w/ a cold smoker delivered cheaper than your Amazon pricing. I don't know if any are left, but I know I enjoyed my dealing with MES direct.

I find though I do not like the MES40, nearly as much as my MES30. It just doesn't heat as well causing me to think the controllers are messed up when its just straining to get to heat and stay there. I am deffinately going to add a heat sink. if only a pixxa stone to help with the recoveries.

I do really like the cold smoker attachment. Thats the best money I have spent.

I am not trying to influience your purchase, I would just check with Masterbuilt directly, its an 800 call and see what is possible.


----------



## padronman (Sep 4, 2014)

You want the Cookshack, Smokin-Tex or the Smokin-It smoker.  Oh wait that wasn't on the list?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 4, 2014)

Well , go big 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_0003.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 30, 2014


















Betty 004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Nov 1, 2012





 more room for meat . . .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and . . .


----------



## huskykma (Sep 4, 2014)

dennispfaff said:


> How did you hear about a new model 20075315 replacing 20070512? When I emailed Masterbuilt a few months ago they told me the only new model in development was a GEN 2.5 smoker. No info on the stats or roll out date - could even be in 2015. I don't even know if it is a 40in version of their GEN II model, or if they are making improvements.
> 
> Personally, I think the smoking manufacturers should be like the golf or auto industry and introduce new models every year, and listen to customer reviews and make improvements where negative feedback is reported.
> 
> ...


That's what it said on Amazon. When viewing the 0512 it said "there is a new model of this item" with a link to the 5315. Dunno if true or not. I emailed Masterbuilt about it and they haven't responded.


----------



## huskykma (Sep 4, 2014)

PadronMan said:


> You want the Cookshack, Smokin-Tex or the Smokin-It smoker.  Oh wait that wasn't on the list?


Okay, color me intrigued. I like that Smokin-It #2.


----------



## padronman (Sep 4, 2014)

HuskyKMA said:


> Okay, color me intrigued. I like that Smokin-It #2.


Ya mean this one?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















DSC_0380.JPG



__ padronman
__ May 31, 2014






Best smoker I ever owned.  No fuss....no muss....and reliable.  No need to MOD this box. 

Scott


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 4, 2014)

PadronMan said:


> Ya mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL---Good one, Scott.

Sounds just like my MES 40 Gen #1.

Best Smoker I ever owned.

No Muss.

No Fuss.

And perfectly reliable for 4 years now.

No Mods done to Box.

Comes with viewing door, Remote control, Digital control box, well insulated.

I would buy a Gen #1 MES in a Heartbeat, if mine ever quits, but I would never buy a Gen #2.

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff (Sep 4, 2014)

Bear,
Is your MES 40 generation #1 that you love model 20070311 on the Masterbuilt website?
By the way, I am also a US Army Vietnam vet.  Cam Rahn Bay 1968 - Support Command HQ.
Dennis


----------



## padronman (Sep 4, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Good one, Scott.
> 
> Sounds just like my MES 40 Gen #1.
> 
> ...


Bear you are one of the lucky ones and that's AWESOME.  You put out some mighty fine Q

Scott


----------



## foamheart (Sep 4, 2014)

20070311 SS door/with window, SS body, 1200 Watt heating element, remote control, wheels/handle, with heating element access door. I saved so much, they had a cold smoker on sale too........


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2014)

dennispfaff said:


> Bear,
> Is your MES 40 generation #1 that you love model 20070311 on the Masterbuilt website?
> By the way, I am also a US Army Vietnam vet. Cam Rahn Bay 1968 - Support Command HQ.
> Dennis


Yes Dennis---This is my Smoker:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99899/mes-40-with-remote-christmas-present

I only got to Cam Rahn Bay once.

We were supposed to land in Bien Hoa, but the pilot announced that Bien Hoa was being shelled to heavily, so we had to land in Cam Rahn Bay. Then when we got to Cam Rahn Bay, we had to circle three times until the Infantry pushed the VC back far enough for us to land.  

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for that link with photos, Bear.  Can't say as I blame Mrs. for pushing you outside with your smoker.  I probably will take your recommend and look for a 40 in model like that, although I'd kind of see what Masterbuilt's comes up with their 2.5 model that is supposedly "in development".

Camn Rahn Bay was supposed to be one of the in-country R&R spots and relatively safe with both Army and Air Force HQ there, however we did have a rocket attack about 30 days before I was to get out.  Very very noisy those rockets, as I'm sure you know.
Dennis


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2014)

dennispfaff said:


> Thanks for that link with photos, Bear. Can't say as I blame Mrs. for pushing you outside with your smoker. I probably will take your recommend and look for a 40 in model like that, although I'd kind of see what Masterbuilt's comes up with their 2.5 model that is supposedly "in development".
> 
> Camn Rahn Bay was supposed to be one of the in-country R&R spots and relatively safe with both Army and Air Force HQ there, however we did have a rocket attack about 30 days before I was to get out. Very very noisy those rockets, as I'm sure you know.
> Dennis


Noisy??

LOL---I was in Dong Tam when the VC put an RPG into our main Ammo Dump-------1,000,000 pounds of Ammo!!!   What a night.

Bear


----------



## dennispfaff (Sep 6, 2014)

Bear,
I have one more question about your MES40 smoker.  Sine you have used it for a few years now, is the glass window and door seals hard to keep clean?  Would you now recommend a window or windowless model?  
I originally was thinking about a 30in model, but after reading your link a 40in model  sounds more practical.
Dennis


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 7, 2014)

dennispfaff said:


> Bear,
> I have one more question about your MES40 smoker. Sine you have used it for a few years now, is the glass window and door seals hard to keep clean? Would you now recommend a window or windowless model?
> I originally was thinking about a 30in model, but after reading your link a 40in model sounds more practical.
> Dennis


You have to clean it before or after every smoke to keep the crud from getting baked on, just like the glass door on a Wood Stove door.

I wouldn't want to go without my glass door. I like to see what's going on in there without opening the door.

I started with an MES30, but realized I needed an MES40. I wish I wouldn't have wasted my money on the 30.

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Sep 7, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> I started with an MES30, but realized I needed an MES40. I wish I wouldn't have wasted my money on the 30.
> 
> Bear


                                   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sure would be nice though if they had a slightly more powerful element. Where's Tom 'The Toolman' Taylor when ya need him? Move up to a V-8 over the now 6 banger. 1800 or 2000W?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 7, 2014)

I have the 20070311 and got 3 years before something with the coil went bad but any electric smoker can have coil problems at some point. I bought a second one...JJ

Here is the Electric you want to get. It's the best on the market and Blows the Doors off of a Cookshack!...

http://www.foodservicewarehouse.com/alto-shaam/1767-skiii/p1349425.aspx


----------



## beefmeister (May 3, 2017)

I'm gettin' an Alto-shaam when I win the lottery, in the mean time I'll keep my Smokin'Tex 1400


----------

